# Kit Kat's surprise babies PICS!



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are the first pics out of the surprise buck/doe twins out of my doe, Pecan Hollow Kit Kat. Enjoy! :kidblue: :kidred:

http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... g_goat.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_5.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_4.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_3.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_2.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... kids_1.jpg
http://www.suspendedlaunch.com/img/farm ... il_kid.jpg


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH MY GOOOOODNESS!!!!
those babies are just the cutest!!!  
I want to steal them! :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very very cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so identical

congrats  they look so happy and healthy and active


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG My favorite colors!!!


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

It is amazing how fast they change at this age. In these pics they were just hours old...they looked sort of short and lumpy, I kept looking, trying to get some idea of conformation and thinking man, they are not very long or level....now it is like they are just stretching out and growing by the minute. I am already liking what I'm seeing and can't wait to see how they look when they grow up.

The little doe is being retained, and the little buckling will be offered for sale...jury is still out on whether he will be sold as a buck or a whether. I am waiting to get a look at his momma's udder once they are about 2 wks old and I start pulling them at night to milk her. She is a second freshener with 3 reserve champ wins as a junior doe and her udder last year was pretty good....plenty of capacity, large plumb teats, very easy to milk. Downside was that she lacked a little in rear udder height. Will be watching to see what her udder looks like this year and also how this little buck develops conformation-wise before we decide whether he gets to keep his manhood or not. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute babies....congrats........ :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are SOOOOO cute! Congrats on the surprises!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very Cute congrates. I love those buckskins.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations-gotta love the white do the one has going on. Momma precious in her pic.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, and as an added bonus, Kit Kat is polled, so there is an even chance that the kids will be as well. I checked this morning and I think I feel tiny buds starting on the girl (hopefully I am wrong, but she does look like she has the little hair whorls too so she is probably horned)...didn't feel anything on the boy and can't see any hair whorls so he might be polled. Would be an added bonus if we decide to sell him as a buck. *fingers crossed*


----------



## AngelGoats (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats! They are so adorable!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're so cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------

